# What would you do???



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

so as most of you know....Chulita has been on different food as recommended from her Vet. Dermatologist as a test trail to see if she is in fact allergic to certain foods. First it was the Hills Z/D she had no problem eating it but her poops was very watery and it would be ALLLLLL over the place when I got home from work. So after 2 weeks I called the specialist back and I switched her over to IVD Rabbit and Potato. Her poops is now the way it should be. THANK GOODNESS. But I did notice she really does not care for it and is not eating very much of it which of course has me worried.







It smells way worse than any other food she has been on and I have to wet it with warm water a little to make it a bit softer because the kibbles are a bit bigger than any of the other foods she had. 

I found this site. http://www.lucy-the-dog.com/foalhesofowe.html Do you think any of these are good?

Is there any other foods you can recommend that I can try that is good for a dog with food allergies???


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Has the food made any kind of difference? How long has she been on it now? I am thinking that if you haven't noticed an improvement in her skin condition, and it's been long enough, why keep her on it? Does she need to be on the easily digestible AND the allergy formula, or does she just need one or the other? There are several other brands that make the rabbit and potato, but I don't know of one that is the rabbit and potato and easily digestible. 

Those foods on that site all look really good! 

I hope you can find something she likes and that helps!! I just hate it when they don't like their food.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Has the food made any kind of difference? How long has she been on it now? I am thinking that if you haven't noticed an improvement in her skin condition, and it's been long enough, why keep her on it? Does she need to be on the easily digestible AND the allergy formula, or does she just need one or the other? There are several other brands that make the rabbit and potato, but I don't know of one that is the rabbit and potato and easily digestible.
> 
> Those foods on that site all look really good!
> 
> I hope you can find something she likes and that helps!! I just hate it when they don't like their food.[/B]



Tomorrow will be 2 weeks she is on the IVD Rabbit and Potato. 

I think she needs the Allergey Formula 

I just want to find a food that she likes, she eats, and does not have poopie problems with.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Scooty eats hypoallergenic & hormone free Merrick Wilderness Blend dry dog food. On the bag it states that is it hypoallergenic although you can't see that from the picture on the Merrick website. We get this food from Pet Goods. He loves it and never has poopie problems. Good luck!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Scooty eats hypoallergenic & hormone free Merrick Wilderness Blend dry dog food. On the bag it states that is it hypoallergenic although you can't see that from the picture on the Merrick website. We get this food from Pet Goods. He loves it and never has poopie problems. Good luck![/B]


Thank You


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Sassy had tests for allergies also and we found out she is allergic to maaaany things, one being lamb. Her allergy profile listed Natural Balance duck and potatoe and also vension and potatoe as a suggested food she could have. She really likes both of them. No poop problems either. Before that, we had her on Science Diet and she lost too much weight because she just didn't like it. I have to give her allergy shots now, but she is doing so much better. I hope Chuita gots all straightened out soon. I know how much you are worried about her. PM me if you have any questions.


Pam and Sassy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Dori, I am so sorry you have to still go through this BS.. I know it's getting hard.
Now was she on Natural Balance? I thought that brand was an allergy type food?
Nemo is on Nutro , but tear/stains are coming and he never ever had them before, so I 
just ordered Wellness (Chicken) I don't know if that would be good for Chulita. I know alot of these allergy foods don't taste to good or they smell like SH*T







I really hope you find something and quick, poor Chulita first the bump now the friggin food... I feel for you 

Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

If you can find a food that works well for her...that she will eat.. and if the runny poop is th only issue you can speak to the vet about adding pumpkin or other fiber such as benefiber to help firm up the "runs".


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Sooooooooooooo here I am AGAIN. After reading and reading. I was trying to decide if I should go with NB Venison and Potato, Natures Receipe, Flint River or Soild Gold Hund n Flocken. I decided to go with SG Hund n Flocken. There is a store VERY close to where I live that carries a few premium dog foods. I actually forgot this one store existed. I use to go there when I had a bird but since I didn't have a dog at the time I really never paid attention to that section of the store. Anyway...I went TODAY and got a small 4 pound bag of the Solid Gold. I already put a few kibbles in to start the switch over *AGAIN.*







and of course she picked those right out and ate them and left the IVD Rabbit and potato in her bowl.

Im REALLY REALLY HOPING that she will have NO PROBLEMS with the SG Hund n Flocken once she is 100% switched over (loose or soft poops, itching, etc). Most importantly..I hope she likes it enough to continue to eat all her food everyday.

KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


http://www.premiumfoodsonline.com/site/972764/page/433182

http://www.lucy-the-dog.com/huad.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dori,
I really hope it works out for Chulita as well as you. That is a good sign that she picked out
the other food. I can only imagine what you have been going through with these food choices
it's exhausting














I just switched Nemo to Wellness (Chicken) , I am still waiting for it to arrive, this Nutro is causing staining and I can't take it anymore, so I hope it works out..

Good-Luck









Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Hi Dori,
> I really hope it works out for Chulita as well as you. That is a good sign that she picked out
> the other food. I can only imagine what you have been going through with these food choices
> it's exhausting
> ...



Thanks Andrea









This morning I put her bowl out again with a few kibbles of the Solid Gold and of course she picked out the very few kibbles that were left in her bowl left the IVD Rabbit and Potato and then walked away.







She will have that bowl with her all day and I'm sure by the time I get home most of the IVD if not all of it will be gone. She eventually gets hungry enough to eat it. I just don't like doing that to her. I rather put done a bowl of food that she enjoys eating everyday and will eat the whole bowl. Not sit around all day, get hungry enough and THEN eat what she has left of the IVD. 

I am so tired of changing foods. Not to mention the expense, not to mention the bags of food I am constantly left with. 

I have to call my regular Vet because I can get my $35.00 back for this big ol 20 pound bag of IVD Rabbit that I have at home that she is not eating.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Dori don't worry the switch is just for a little while, before you know it the Solid Gold will be all in the bowl and that will be that. I keep thinking of the Solid Gold Dancers







Everytime I hear the name of that food///


Andrea~ LOL


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Dori don't worry the switch is just for a little while, before you know it the Solid Gold will be all in the bowl and that will be that. I keep thinking of the Solid Gold Dancers
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Your funny. Solid Gold Dancers!!! I remember that show AND the dancers. I would watch them and then during commerical break try to practice their dance moves!!! SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238942
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, I thought I danced so well, what a moron I looked like






























SOoo funny!~


----------

